# Toy Fox Terrier



## Debby43 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi, we have decided to buy a toy fox terrier. Can anyone give me advice with finding a breeder? I have looked on The Kennel Club website but there are no toy dogs listed. New to this so don't know where to start. Many thanks


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

That's because they're not a recognised breed. The only place you can start is the puppy sales sites and they are the last place you should look for a puppy


----------



## Beau-a-saurus (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Debbie, Welcome 

I am wondering if you mean the ones recognised by the american KC? If so and you are serious about this breed then you will need to find and speak to good ethical breeders probably over the pond.

Otherwise maybe there are other similar breeds you are interested in?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Are you in the UK or USA? as far as I know there's no breeders of toy fox terriers in the uk.

As for the usa, I do not know of any breeders myself
American Toy Fox Terrier Club, Toy Fox Terrier, ATFTC
I would talk with these people for a breeder.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

That's because there's no such thing over here at least  a fox terrier is just that, and there's no such thing as a 'toy' terrier. In fact terriers are quite feisty characters, no toy bit about them. 

You will come across adverts that advertise things like this, or wording like 'teacup', which is just a marketing ploy. Have a read through the stickies about buying a pup, that should give you a bit more information go to on and hopefully point you in the right direction(s) for a bit more research.


----------



## mysticmel (Jun 27, 2011)

never heard of a toy one, my uncle has fox terriers and they are much bigger than my Yorkie, bit like bigger jack russels with longer legs,  also there are wired haired ones. ah just googled toy ones, similar to jacks as well xx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Just to clarify to anyone getting confused these aren't runt fox terriers the same as teacup and such this is actually a breed separate from Fox terriers.

They are a mix made up of Italian greyhound, smooth fox terriers, min pins, chihuahuas etc.

Dogs 101: Toy Fox Terrier : Video : Animal Planet


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

sorry,brb,just off to take the hamster for a walk!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> sorry,brb,just off to take the hamster for a walk!


dont forget that lovely pink princess jacket on it


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> That's because there's no such thing over here at least  a fox terrier is just that, and there's no such thing as a 'toy' terrier. In fact terriers are quite feisty characters, no toy bit about them.


There's the English Toy Terrier


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

hawksport said:


> There's the English Toy Terrier


Quite true, think someone forgot that 

The Toy fox terrier is more commonly known as an Amer Toy.


----------



## Hufflepin (Feb 17, 2016)

Debby43 said:


> Hi, we have decided to buy a toy fox terrier. Can anyone give me advice with finding a breeder? I have looked on The Kennel Club website but there are no toy dogs listed. New to this so don't know where to start. Many thanks


Hi, the first litter of TFT's has been born in the uk and some are for sale, they will be ukc registered as not recognised by the English kc.. I can put anyone in contact with the breeder if needed x


----------



## RikM (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi Debby43
Could you give me the breeders contact details.

Rgds
Rik


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

RikM said:


> Hi Debby43
> Could you give me the breeders contact details.
> 
> Rgds
> Rik


I have one of these and they are an amazing little dog. If you look in the Min Pin section of the dogs for sale on this site you should be able to contact the breeder. I think she may have a litter at the moment.


----------



## RikM (Jun 9, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## paul098 (Nov 24, 2017)

Am looking to buy a Toy Fox Terrier can anyone help with contacts for breeders please


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I the Netherlands we have a dog called a boeren fox which is a small terrier dog thought to have been a cross between a fox terier and JRT .. 
Remy was one.. fiesty little dogs.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

paul098 said:


> Am looking to buy a Toy Fox Terrier can anyone help with contacts for breeders please


Have a look on Champ Dogs , there will be litters advertised . Go to Crufts, Discover Dogs in March , you'll be able to see them in the flesh and talk to the owners.


----------

